

Plans for '.xxx' porn net domain revived - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/feb/23/porn-internet-domain-xxx-icann

======
pbhjpbhj
> _".xxx is an inherently dangerous idea with no real purpose," said Larry
> Flynt, the founder and publisher of Hustler magazine, at the time. "Only if
> it becomes a tool of censorship will it achieve its goal of preventing
> access to adult content by minors"._

It's a tool of censorship. That's the point. Just like not selling pornography
to minors is a tool of censorship.

